# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  zmarszczki mimiczne

## aros5

Witam mam pytanie jaki zabieg najlepiej pomniejszy zmarszczki mimiczne na twarzy?

----------


## focus9

Na rynku polskim jest wiele preparatów, które pomniejszają lub likwidują zmarszczki mimiczne. Generalnie większość tych preparatów jest dostępna w salonach kosmetycznych.  Nie chce tu robić reklamy dlatego nie wymieniam nazw tych preparatów, jedynie co polecam udać się do dobrej kosmetyczki i umówić się na zabieg. Jeszcze jednym rozwiązaniem (choć sama bym tego nie zastosowała) jest wprowadzenie botoxu, tak jak to robią osoby z kręgu mediów.

----------


## IwonaB

Uważam, ze najbardziej bezpieczną formą wygładzenia zmarszczek jest po protstu wstrzyknięcie kwasu hialuronowego. Będąc u lekarza, polecał mi właśnie tą metodę. Tak sie też złożyło, że pracuje na bardzo dobrym preparacie Restylane. Zanim zdecydowałam się zabieg dużo pisałam z dziewczynami z różnych grupa na fb. I jak się okazało jeszcze preparat ma rejestrację FDA w związku  z czym jest bardzo bezpiecznym preparatem. Efekty naturalne.

----------


## paola24

Wszystko zależy od wieku i pożądanego efektu u osób poniżej 40r.ż. sprawdzi się botoks, w celu wygładzenia głębokich zmarszczek kwas hialuronowy a jeśli chcesz rewitalizacji cery polecam mezoterapię, cera stanie się nawilżona, jędrna a zmarszczki delikatnie się wygładzą

----------


## karla88

Tak się akurat składa, ze preparatem Restylane miałam powiększane usta i efekt jest jak najbardziej naturalny i bardzo długo się utrzymuje. U mnie utrzymywał się prawie rok. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad wypełnianiem zmarszczek, na czole akurat. Musze się przejść na wizytę do lekarza medycyny estetycznej i jak on to widzi.

----------


## EwaGoniwiecha

Ja miałam wypełniane preparatem Restylane bruzdy nosowo wargowe. ładnie wszystko wypełnione, efekt sie bardzo długo też trzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na zmarszczki mimiczne naprawdę lepiej lifting twarzy, w klinice dermed w Krakowie zrobili mi taki rewelacyjny, że znajome do dzisiaj zachwycają się moim wyglądem, odmłodniałam mam wrażenie o 5 lat  :Smile:

----------


## LodzkaMama

Ja bym pomyślała o wypełnianiu kwasem tak jak tutaj już wspominały inne osoby, Restylane - jest bardzo sprawdzonym i dość popularnym preparatem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam już gorsze zmarszczki, a nie tylko mimiczne i dlatego zdecydowałam się na lifting twarzy i szyi u chirurga - dr Łątkowskiego z kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju. Lepszego lekarza nie mogłabym sobie wymarzyć, jest doskonałym chirurgiem, po zabiegu moja skóra nabrała elastyczności, jest napięta, zmarszczki odeszły w niepamięć, a szyja niesamowicie odmłodniała, zdecydowanie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam już gorsze zmarszczki, a nie tylko mimiczne i dlatego zdecydowałam się na lifting twarzy i szyi u chirurga - dr Łątkowskiego z kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju. Lepszego lekarza nie mogłabym sobie wymarzyć, jest doskonałym chirurgiem, po zabiegu moja skóra nabrała elastyczności, jest napięta, zmarszczki odeszły w niepamięć, a szyja niesamowicie odmłodniała, zdecydowanie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wampirzy lifting fajnie wszystko wygładzi. Ja miałam zmarszczki mimiczne i na szczęście po PRP terapii osoczem bogatopłytkowym nie ma po nich nawet śladu, Zabieg miałam w WellDerm we Wrocławiu i polecam ich serdecznie. Mają fajną ofertę cenową, świetnych lekarzy, bardzo kompetentnych i doświadczonych, a do tego zabiegi faktycznie działają, polecam.

----------


## MarlenaDi

Oo właśnie osocze bogatopyłkowe  :Wink:  bardzo polecam  :Wink:  Sama jestem po takim zabiegu z tym, ze w gabinecie Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Miałam poprawiane okolice oczu oraz szyi.

----------


## matski

Polecam zatem gabinet chirurgii plastycznej i chirurgii estetycznej MEDISSIMA. Zabiegi estetyczne lepiej wykonywać w renomowanej placówce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również jestem ogromną fanką wampirzego liftingu. Nie tylko wykorzystuje się w nim własne osocze, ale też nie stosuje się niczego sztucznego, co dla mnie jest ogromnym plusem. Sama na takim zabiegu byłam już dwukrotnie, zawsze u chirurga Knakiewicza z Knack Clinic we Wrocławiu, którego bardzo serdecznie polecam. To świetny specjalista, doświadczony, kontaktowy, potrafi odpowiedzieć na pytania, widać, że zna się na tym co robi. Sam efekt liftingu jest mega dobry. Moje zmarszczki odeszły w niepamięć, do tego cera się poprawiła, skóra stała się odżywiona, bardziej elastyczna, warto korzystać z jego usług.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama przez lata narzekała na to, że szybko zrobiły jej się zmarszczki i przez to wygląda nieatrakcyjnie. Według mnie zawsze wygląda pięknie, ale ona miała coraz większe kompleksy, więc zdecydowała się na lifting. Chciałam, żeby wszystko wyszło dobrze i żeby faktycznie poszła do świetnego specjalisty, dlatego szukałam chirurga razem z nią. W końcu wybrałyśmy dr Łątkowskiego z kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju i to był strzał w dziesiątkę. Pan dr jest bardzo rzetelny, cieszy się doskonałą reputacja i wcale się nie dziwię, bo jest kompetentny i zna się na tym co robi. Operacja się udała, mama jest w pełni zadowolona, cenowo też wyszło korzystnie, polecamy.

----------


## Agata_89

Polecam Akademię Medycyny Estetycznej dr Szczepańska w Rzeszowie. Wykonałam tam wygładzenie zmarszczek. Zabieg nie był skomplikowany, a efekt jest fantastyczny.

----------


## Leylani77

To zależy gdzie te zmarszczki są. Bo jak na czole czy lwia zmarszczka to botoks. Jak bruzdy nosowowargowe to kwas HA. Albo zostaje tez wampirzy lifting z wykorzystaniem osocza bogatopyłkowego. I tutaj w tym momencie polecam bardzo gabinet Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka w Warszawie.

----------


## OliwiaD

Absolu Clinic oferuje skuteczne zabiegi niwelujące zmarszczki mimiczne. Poddałam się niedawno temu serii takich zabiegów i moja twarz wygląda młodo i promiennie. Polecam!

----------

